# Outlaw Decoys



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Does anyone know if Outlaw is still in business? Their phone numbers are deactivated and the didn't pay to renew their website URL.

I heard they were going out of business the other year but I still see people selling them.....unless it's just old inventory.

Just curious


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Last I heard they were done. There was a rumor a year or so ago they were coming back but I have yet to hear anything about it.


----------



## Barry (Mar 11, 2006)

I bought from them a few years back and they only had an online store open. They had lucky dog or something like that making there decoys.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They're done now...that site is down. I've tried calling their numbers but are all disconnected. If they're still in business, they may need a press release to let everyone know.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> They're done now...that site is down. I've tried calling their numbers but are all disconnected. If they're still in business, they may need a press release to let everyone know.


I heard it was stemming from the layout boats that they were also manufacturing and someone using one had it capsize and they died. The family then sued Outlaw and won a huge settlement which pretty much closed their doors. I'm not sure if it's true or not but anything's possible with today's court system.

Chris


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

*Suit against decoy maker moves ahead*. 
Former shareholder seeks compensation; company files Chapter 7 bankruptcy

By Linn Parish

James A. Cripe, former president and CEO of the now-defunct Outlaw Decoys Inc., has received permission from U.S. Bankruptcy Court here to proceed with a lawsuit against the company.

In May, Outlaw Decoys, a Spokane Valley-based maker of hunting decoys and online retailer of outdoor goods, ceased operation and filed for protection from creditors under Chapter 7 of the U.S. Bankruptcy Code.

Cripe, a secured creditor of the company, is suing the company in Spokane County Superior Court for allegedly defaulting on a retirement and reorganization agreement.

Prior to shutting its doors, Outlaw Decoys was located in a 12,000-square-foot space at the Spokane Business & Industrial Park, in Spokane Valley. It had 12 employees as of earlier this year.

The bankruptcy filing lists the company's total liabilities at about $1.2 million and total assets at about $600,000. In Chapter 7 proceedings, assets are liquidated, and the proceeds are distributed to creditors.

Kevin O'Rourke, an attorney with Southwell & O'Rourke PS who is representing Outlaw Decoys in its bankruptcy proceeding, says the company encountered some manufacturing problems in 2001. Legal issues have arisen since then, and the company was unable to overcome both the manufacturing and legal issues, O'Rourke says. He declines to expand on the manufacturing problems and the legal issues. Tim Cripe, president of Outlaw Decoys and James Cripe's son, declined to comment.

In addition to James Cripe's suit against the company, which was filed last October, Lyric Capital Investment Corp., a West Palm Beach, Fla., venture-capital company, has filed suit in Superior Court against James A. and Adele Cripe and Outlaw Decoys. The complaint filed with the court alleges "a deliberate scheme by James Cripe to rescue Outlaw from near insolvency by fraudulently obtaining capital from Lyric Capital."

Lyric had invested about $1.8 million in Outlaw between 2000 and 2002.

Outlaw Decoys shut down operations in May.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

WOW! Good find! Thanks for sharing!

Chris


----------

